# [SOLVED] Whirlpool oven microcomputer



## dno (Dec 19, 2009)

I got error codes after my oven failed saying to replace keypad or microcomputer. The wait for a service tech was like 2 weeks. And the tech I talked to said he would just come out and replace the parts anyway. So I called Whirlpool and ordered the parts. I have built computers in the past and figured how hard could it be to replace. The parts came and I tore the oven apart. Pretty easy really. The keypad has a ribbon cable, similar to hard drive cables, to connect to the computer. The problem is the connector on the new computer is to big. It's like 16 pins and the cable is 14. All the other plugs and wire connectors seem to be correct. I called Whirlpool and got a major run around. They claimed that the new computer would have to be modified by a tech. I called 3 techs and asked each one if they had ever heard of this and not one had, they all said I had the wrong part. Back to Whirlpool (Which I'll never buy again), and they said I had to have a tech come out and look at it before they would even consider an exchange. Absolutely no help from them as to why they sent me a part that doesn't fit my machine. Model #GBD307 PDQ09, original part #8302152, new part #W10233191. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Whirlpool oven microcomputer*

Hi dno


My suggestion to you is if you want something done you go to the top. You can spice things up further by firing off a letter to the division president in your area or better yet call their headquarters and speak with someone who's got weight and explain the problem. If you get the run around take notes with who you speak with and keep climbing the ladder until you get results. Allot of the call centers are useless because they only know what they are told and the parts are most of the time subcontracted over seas.


You spent good money on replacement parts and they are obligated to follow through with an exchange.

Whatever you do keep at them and don't give up no matter what.


keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## dno (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Whirlpool oven microcomputer*

Thanks octaneman, you sound like you've been down this same road before. 
After contacting Whirlpool corporate, we were told of a company called 1-800-appliance, they sent a tech out for 20 dollars. His name was Jim and he listened to our story and looked at our parts and said, "This is not the right part, it's the right number but this is not the right part, because of the difference in the connectors. And I would never try and modify this computer board." Wow what a relief, finally someone with a brain that I could talk to. Jim went on to say that his 20 years of experience he thinks that Whirlpool overall is about the best out there, considering they have about 80 percent of the market that's reassuring. But they make mistakes just like everyone and that our case was one of them. He then called Whirlpool tech support to report the problem, they said because the part was on a nationwide back order it may take up to a month to diagnose and fix the error. Jim was very professional and personable and told us he would keep checking until Whirlpool came through, and replace the part for about 90 dollars. 
At that time we had at least 6 different help line people, (including one so called supervisor that I had about an hour long discussion with about business practices and ethics), and they all told us we were wrong, we weren't qualified, and we definetley were not smarter than they were. The next day we talked to Whirlpool corporate and relayed what Jim had found and done. When they verified it, talk about an attitude adjustment, now it was a whole different story, they were sorry for the inconveniance, and they were going to figure out what went wrong. Needless to say we were not in the most forgiving of moods. 
As far as we knew we would have to wait at least a month for a new part, this was four days before Christmas. Our oven had gone down the day after Thanksgiving, and we had been fighting with Whirlpool for about two weeks.
Two days later we get a package, from Whirlpool, it's a new computer, with the right connectors. No phone call, no letter, nothing it just shows up. I call Jim the tech, and he's out for the holiday. So now we have to decide do I tear the stove apart again, and replace it or be on the safe side and wait and have Jim do it. My wife, who has been slightly upset that she has'nt been able to use her oven for about a month now, is ready to rip this thing out of the wall throw it in the street and go buy a new one. So I figure I'll give it a try. After a tense half hour or so it's done, I have the new computer hooked up to the new keyboard, and now I just have to turn the power on and check it. And finally it works like a champ. 
It's to soon to look back on this and laugh, maybe someday. But your right we did'nt give up and we kept trying to find the people who could help us. And finally we did.


----------

